# Timings for basting



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello

I am on CD 10 and have been injecting now for 9 days.  I have a scan on Saturday and I had 3 follies, the dominant one was 15mm and my womb lining was 10mm.

I was told to do OPK's on Sunday and Monday and am booked in for another scan in the morning.  I got a +ve OPK this morning and called the clinic to inform them, but even though I have left FOUR messages they still haven't called me back and now the clinic is closed so I am now starting to panic.

How soon after a +OPK does basting take place  

My other worry is that I don't know if I should continue with the Menopur injections tonight or do the Pregnyl jab, what a nightmare.

I have just called the emergency number at the clinic and got one of the nurses who is on her day off, she said she would get someone to call me before 5.30, but they don't seem to be in a rush as its 5.30 now and they still haven't called.

This is driving me nuts, I first called them at 10.30 this morning - how hard can it be for them to call back and let me know what I should do

If anyone knows when basting should take place please can you let me know as I am staring to worry.

Thanks
Jane xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Janie they normally like to do basting 24-36 hours after your HCG jab but on my 2nd one I was done within 19 hours of my jab becuase they were worried about me ovulating naturally.

A + opk means you have a surge detected but you won't ovulate straightaway, please try to to stress too much tonight & ring the clinic again first thing in the morning if you haven't heard from them before.

Good luck hon!


xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  I didn't have the HCG jab as I got a natural surge.  I wet in for basting today - the clinic have reassured me on the timings, s feeling a lot calmer about it all now.

Thanks again 

Jane xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hope the basting went well & you now have your feet up resting a wee while?

I'll be crossing everything for you hon!

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Jane,

I hope the basting went well and you are relaxing and feeling    

Fingers crossed for you

frani


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Frani - you too


----------

